# Alaska Moose/Caribou Hunts (DIY)



## bearstalker (Oct 10, 2010)

Now offering affordable Do It Yourself Fly In/Out hunts in the Norton Sound area of NW Alaska. We organize and prepare you for a 7 day or custom stay in carefully located hot spots which you choose from a selection. Sept hunts are OTC. Late season hunts are by drawing. Site recommendatons depend on our intelligence of the area close to the hunt dates. Set your own dates and stay as long as you like.

You are flown in and out with Insured career bush pilots who have landed in the tundra thousand of times. They are our personal friends and your trip will be handled by hunting professionals who live in the area full time. You can not get better up to date local knowledge and advice for your hunt. I am a Licensed Transporter. A guide will charge you far more than the $2000.00 ea. price of this hunt in excellent trophy moose territory, where a non resident hunter can take up to 5 bull caribou. 

Client provides his own hunting gear and food. Safety fly overs and extra flights for horns and meat will cost extra. One hunter can plan on no extra flight charges as a boned moose will weight only about 800lbs. We also continue to offer our S.E Alaska Black Bear Hunts. John Welsh (907)623-7015 or NW Hunt Mgr for Alaska Black Bear Stalkers, Mark McAlister 541-9441494.


----------

